# AutoGlym Clean All Cheap!



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure how many of you lot use it but I just ordered 5 litres for £9 with free postage & a Microfibre!

Bargain I say

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170628457358?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for that just bagged one not used it before but presume it is an apc ?:thumb:


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Hufty said:


> Thanks for that just bagged one not used it before but presume it is an apc ?:thumb:


Yes it is my friend


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

If you look in their eBay shop have quite a bit of detailing stuff ag autosmart and dodo, buy 3 things get 10% off and free shipping. 

Good spot


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Is this stuff any good?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

chrissymk3 said:


> Is this stuff any good?


Yes it is good, ideal for engine bays, arches, sills, interior trim:thumb:


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> Yes it is good, ideal for engine bays, arches, sills, interior trim:thumb:


I'll pick some up then :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

seems too cheap wonder if its listed correct


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

The description says its a cream, is that right? I'm not sure if they are saying its just a glass cleaner, cus it says removes road grime, insect remains etc.... From glass


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

It's not a cream don't know why it says that, it's a yellowish liquid 

And it's an apc, very good one


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

I did email them and ask if it was 5 litres of neat and they replied yes.

Find out when it arrives. 

If it is I'll order some more


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Got myself 5 litres :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

got some too:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2015)

I regularly have 25 litres of the Clean All. Does the same job as G101. It's an APC with various dilution rates for bodywork, interior, wheels and engine. Wouldn't use it for the interior but it good on everything else.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Got myself 5 liters of AG Interior Cleaner Shampoo for £8.75. :thumb:


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Demetri said:


> Got myself 5 liters of AG Interior Cleaner Shampoo for £8.75. :thumb:


Never used that!

Any good?

Suppose for the price its a bargain


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Kickasskev said:


> Never used that!
> 
> Any good?
> 
> Suppose for the price its a bargain


I use the pre-diluted stuff and I really like it :thumb:


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Just brought some as I have less thank 500ml of g101 and for 9.08 for 5lts and I paid around 17 for g101 I think it's a fair bargain . 

Thanks for spotting this 

Ryan


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

do any of you know how AG Clean All compares to AG Multiwash for bodywork ?

I was trying to find this out without success, as AG's website suggest they are fairly interchangeable with Clean all being an APC and MultiWash being a TFR and both can be used on exterior paintwork at the correct dilution.

Would like to buy Clean All and use it as a pre-wash on paintwork or as an APC for other stuff. Do they both clean paint much the same ?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

CleanMe said:


> I regularly have 25 litres of the Clean All. Does the same job as G101. It's an APC with various dilution rates for bodywork, interior, wheels and engine. Wouldn't use it for the interior but it good on everything else.


Any chance of sharing your dilution rates ?:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Kickasskev said:


> Never used that!
> 
> Any good?
> 
> Suppose for the price its a bargain


have used the super interior cleaner and that was highly concentrated version think this is ready to use as i understand but not 100 percent sure but orderd a clean all thanks for link


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

i ordered some of the interior cleaner from these guys over 3 weeks ago, they sent me a different product that had leaked in transit and i'm still waiting for the 5l of interior cleaner. despite over 20 emails exchanged with their customer support and them saying they would send it out there is still no sign of the product i ordered.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

pantypoos said:


> i ordered some of the interior cleaner from these guys over 3 weeks ago, they sent me a different product that had leaked in transit and i'm still waiting for the 5l of interior cleaner. despite over 20 emails exchanged with their customer support and them saying they would send it out there is still no sign of the product i ordered.


Thanks for that glimmer of hope ahahhaah


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

So this looks great value for a APC. You can use APC on convertible roofs as well if it's diluted.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

WOW

Ordered Friday got today!

Was a tiny tiny bit leaked out but nothing to complain about

Was cellophane wrapped and enough bubble wrap to cover a body!

Totally worth the £9


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Good to know

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Kickasskev said:


> WOW
> 
> Ordered Friday got today!
> 
> ...


I ordered one as well, but today I received 5 litres of autosmart G101 which I don't recall ordering, was wrapped similar with oodles of bubble wrap, no note to say it was replacement


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Hufty said:


> I ordered one as well, but today I received 5 litres of autosmart G101 which I don't recall ordering, was wrapped similar with oodles of bubble wrap, no note to say it was replacement


Really?

U gonna complain?

Wonder what everyone else gets?

Keep us posted


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

thanks for the link! just ordered myself a bottle. 

the dilution ratios according to elite car care:

Bodywork - 1:8

Engine - 1:4

Interior - 1:10

Wheels - 1:4

Copolymer - 1:4


----------



## HarryHedgehog (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up... 
http://www.autoglymprofessional.com/en/products/clean-all#reviews

Short video here about it, also safety data sheet, boy is this stuff alkaline! Handle with care.


----------



## dan.j.sinclair (Mar 21, 2014)

Do we know if this is the genuine stuff and not a cheap substitute?
Wanna know before I order some. 
Thanks. 
Dan


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Smells just like the real stuff, seems a legit business on ebay, original container, can't see why its not genuine


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> do any of you know how AG Clean All compares to AG Multiwash for bodywork ?
> 
> I was trying to find this out without success, as AG's website suggest they are fairly interchangeable with Clean all being an APC and MultiWash being a TFR and both can be used on exterior paintwork at the correct dilution.
> 
> Would like to buy Clean All and use it as a pre-wash on paintwork or as an APC for other stuff. Do they both clean paint much the same ?


I find Clean All to be a pretty effective pre wash. Have tried it through a foam lance and it did a good job, certainly better than PM3 in my experiance. Unsure of it's effects on LSP compared to PM3 though.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Kickasskev said:


> Smells just like the real stuff, seems a legit business on ebay, original container, can't see why its not genuine


Was it sealed ? The g101 looks legit


----------



## dan.j.sinclair (Mar 21, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Was it sealed ? The g101 looks legit


I was gonna ask that! Ha ha. 
Dan


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah was sealed


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Kickasskev said:


> Thanks for that glimmer of hope ahahhaah


LOL, well they sorted it, today the correct order was recieved.

Overall it took a while to sort but they said i could keep the wrongly sent order that was listed on their ebay site as being worth about £40. So not too bad an outcome afterall.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

pantypoos said:


> LOL, well they sorted it, today the correct order was recieved.
> 
> Overall it took a while to sort but they said i could keep the wrongly sent order that was listed on their ebay site as being worth about £40. So not too bad an outcome afterall.


Good stuff.

I have just ordered another, offered £8.50 and they accepted ahahha

Probably costs more to post


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Recieved my two bottles today, I ordered Clean All and Interior Cleaner. A real bargain at that price! A big thanks to the OP who shared the link :thumb:


----------



## dan.j.sinclair (Mar 21, 2014)

I offered £8. This morning he sent counter offer of £8:49 which I accepted and he has sent it already. Should get it Tuesday. 
Thanks Kev. 
Dan


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I think the free microfibre cloth they give you with it is just there to soak up the liquid when it leaks lol both of mine had leaked slightly. 

I'm debating weather to order another Interior Cleaner. I suppose I should at that price, halfords charge something like £7 for 500ml. I do use it quite often, but as I've got the Clean all as well it might end up sitting there for a couple of years lol


----------



## bazst (Mar 20, 2011)

ive also offered £8 the other day not heard anything back yet though


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

bazst said:


> ive also offered £8 the other day not heard anything back yet though


Good chance they will counter offer 8.49


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

I ordered mine on 24/8/15 not arrived yet 
Est. delivery 4-8 sept


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

lemansblue92 said:


> I ordered mine on 24/8/15 not arrived yet
> Est. delivery 4-8 sept


It's not even September yet. Wouldn't worry.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Getting a bit low on my current current APC so have ordered some:thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Mine arrived Friday&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

ardenvxr said:


> Mine arrived Friday��


Any good?


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I picked up the AG windscreen wash last week - excellent


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

lemansblue92 said:


> I ordered mine on 24/8/15 not arrived yet
> Est. delivery 4-8 sept


I ordered my second lot on 25th and still not arrived yet, mine says delivery 1st-3rd


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ok, I've caved and went for interior cleaner. I've still got around 2L of concentrated APC. Don't think I need more.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Spoony said:


> Ok, I've caved and went for interior cleaner. I've still got around 2L of concentrated APC. Don't think I need more.


hehehhe might as well top up, never know when ya might need it


----------



## bazst (Mar 20, 2011)

my offer wasnt responded to so just put an offer of 8.49 in lol


----------



## bazst (Mar 20, 2011)

and it was declined at £8.49


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> Any good?


Not tried it yet,will let you know when I do:thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Kickasskev said:


> I ordered my second lot on 25th and still not arrived yet, mine says delivery 1st-3rd


did your 1st lot arrive within 4 days? i suppose thats what made me think it was a super fast delivery

suppose i cant complain considering the delivery is free


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Mines came and its leaked all over the place ruining the item label and ordered it on the 22nd it arrived on the 28th :wall:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

M4D YN said:


> Mines came and its leaked all over the place ruining the item label and ordered it on the 22nd it arrived on the 28th :wall:


cant wait to see what condition mine arrives in, a few people on here have had leaked containers, hope mines intact 

the free p+p is good though, even if the packaging is questionable and postage speed varied


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

M4D YN said:


> Mines came and its leaked all over the place ruining the item label and ordered it on the 22nd it arrived on the 28th :wall:


My second one came today with again a slight leak, only a tiny amount came out, but with it having no where to go because of all the wrap it just spreads and smudges.

Still a total bargain, even though I prob will never use it as I have 100s litres of other APC, its just nice to have some thing different in case I want a change


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

mine was there last night when I got home not had chance to open it yet, was wrapped in some sort of black plastic, alongside my new dooka pad


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

bugger ! all gone

mind you, at that price, hardly surprising


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Kickasskev said:


> Really?
> 
> U gonna complain?
> 
> ...


Emailed them to ask if a replacement, said it shouldn't be but wait till my other items arrive and they will see, not overly worried as think I'm on right side of the deal.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Opened mine last night and as can't wait to use it. There was a tiny amount leaked but it was so insignificant It wouldn't put me off ordering again if it was back in stock. As someone else on here said the microfibre cloth included is mainly for soaking up spillage but it was very effective at doing so. The dilution rates are conviently placed on the label. Now to get some sprayer bottles!

Thanks to the op for the heads up


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

lemansblue92 said:


> Opened mine last night and as can't wait to use it. There was a tiny amount leaked but it was so insignificant It wouldn't put me off ordering again if it was back in stock. As someone else on here said the microfibre cloth included is mainly for soaking up spillage but it was very effective at doing so. The dilution rates are conviently placed on the label. Now to get some sprayer bottles!
> 
> Thanks to the op for the heads up


Here's the dilution ratios if you need them

Bodywork - 1:8

Engine - 1:4

Interior - 1:10

Wheels - 1:4

Copolymer - 1:4


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I ordered 31st August was marked as dispatched 1/9 and today got a message

Hi, 

Unfortunately there has been a pricing error on your order with this leading us been out of the Interior Cleaner stock of the product. 
We will honour the order however the part is out of stock in our warehouse and we are due delivery early next week. 
if you have issues with the delay please let us know ASAP and we can arrange an alternative options. 

Regards,
Chris Smith


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Mine arrived the other day after a while of nothing but all was well. Just give it a bit of time 


Kickasskev said:


> Thanks for that glimmer of hope ahahhaah


----------



## dan.j.sinclair (Mar 21, 2014)

I ordered mine last Friday, 28th Aug. Arrived today. Leaked a bit and can't read label. 








Dan


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

InfinityLoop said:


> I ordered 31st August was marked as dispatched 1/9 and today got a message
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


AHHHHHH You telling me there was a pricing error.

Glad most people got a piece of the pie :thumb:


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

LOL and the Interior cleaner has tripled in price

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autoglym-5-Litre-Interior-Cleaner-/181735842513?hash=item2a504ce2d1

Mistakes will be made if you sell 181,163 items on your page


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Kickasskev said:


> LOL and the Interior cleaner has tripled in price
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autoglym-5-Litre-Interior-Cleaner-/181735842513?hash=item2a504ce2d1
> 
> Mistakes will be made if you sell 181,163 items on your page


Offer £8.49 see what they say


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

My interior cleaner arrived. Can't believe they didn't clock that sooner.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Had a go with clean all today,definitely on par with g101 glad I bought 10l


----------

